# Increasing neck thickness?



## Olorin (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey guys,

Are there any exercises that increase neck thickness? I have a neck sling but I gather they are only really useful for strengthening the neck, rather than increasing size. My mate is built like a brick s**t house with a neck like a bull, but he has never done any neck exercises in his life- does it just get bigger while your are doing heavy lifts with other muscles?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

i,ve never really trained my kneck, i wouldnt say its got any bigger from lifting heavy.

i suppose if you applied bodybuilding priciples to the kneck exercises you are doing, in theory it would grow.

maybe you could give it a shot and keep us informed :wink:

are you using heavy weights when you use your kneck sling


----------



## Olorin (Nov 27, 2004)

Not really, I've always been worried about doing myself an injury. I usually end up doing high reps. I will increase the weight, do less reps and see what happens. The neck sling really could be the most uncomfortable thing I have ever used. Need to wear a sun-hat with it to stop my ears being ripped off!!

I have just been looking at some excercises on the net; one of which looks quite simple and comforable.

Lie on a bench with your head hanging over the end

Place a weight plate on your forehead/face, use a folded up towel for padding

Support the weight with your hands

Raise your head till your chin tucks into your chest and lower till your facing upwards again, DO NOT tilt your head right back as this can be dangerous.

You can also do this lying on your stomach and also lying on your sides, so you can work the front/back and sides of your neck.

I will give it a go and see if I can make some progress


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

for a balanced physique your neck arms and calfs should all measure about the same.

I've never trained neck its just always kept up, I put it down to shoulder pressing but i know for some guys it can be a problem. Tim belknap use to swear by a neck sling.

I hope i'm not the only one old enough to know who he is?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

for the neck you could try a wrestlers bridge, best to do a front bridge rather than a back one at first.

use your hands to to support yourself and gently rock back and forth, as you progress you could stop using your hands and hold em behind your back.never train your neck to faliure.once you can do 3 sets of 10 in the front bridge [back and forth being one rep] you should be ready for the back bridge.

you've gotta be extra carefull when doing neck work slow and controlled at all times


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

my dad gave me some of his old weider magazines when i was younger and started getting into BBing, i remember seeing all these dumbell exercises then 1 photo just showed a guy with a towel around the back of his head, you pull down on the towel (for resistance) and push up/against it by contracting your neck muscles, i tried it a couple of times, didn't seem to do much for me but you could try it! obviously big traps are gonna help give you a bigger neck, shrugs are good for those!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

i noticed doing dead lifts makes my neck thicker


----------

